# Where is the 1$ shipping option?



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 31, 2010)

Were is the 1$ shipping option? :/






($1 Shipping

The $1 shipping method is completely similar to the method described above, with one exception: it guarantees that we include all product packaging in your parcel, even the larger ones.)


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 31, 2010)

the $1 shipping depends on how much money you are spending
if you are spending over a certain limit (i think its $50) you get the $1 shipping for free

the $1 shipping in your case is the second option
"Hong Kong Air Mail"


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 31, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> the $1 shipping depends on how much money you are spending
> if you are spending over a certain limit (i think its $50) you get the $1 shipping for free
> 
> the $1 shipping in your case is the second option
> "Hong Kong Air Mail"


hmm it is a DStwo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so maybe 30 is the limit?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 31, 2010)

I just ordered my DStwo earlier and the $1 packaging option is $0 now, and it's $2 to have a tracking number.

I personally don't think it's necessary to have the tracking number on slow shipping, people can never seem to get it working either.


----------



## kiafazool (Jul 31, 2010)

yea maybe its $30
but you get the point 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the first one is always free because you get no packaging


if i were you i would rather get the registered air mail
because if you do you can track your package and then hong kong post knows you want your parcel and then they deliver faster
otherwise from what i've seen/heard not getting the registered airmail = slower shipping


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 3, 2010)

Edited the topic title's spelling. 

Sorry I don't have an answer for you. 
I'm not particularly involved with ShopTemp yet.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 14, 2010)

I can tell you it is not $30 either. I ordered an iEDGE with offical package for $18.95.


----------



## Orangejb5 (Aug 15, 2010)

It's not $30. I ordered something for $25


----------



## Costello (Aug 15, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> the $1 shipping depends on how much money you are spending
> if you are spending over a certain limit (i think its $50) you get the $1 shipping for free
> 
> the $1 shipping in your case is the second option
> "Hong Kong Air Mail"


that's what he said. If the order amount exceeds a certain value, shipping w/ packaging becomes free.
I don't know what the limit is but it's not much, probably like $25 or $30...


----------

